
The ugly side of Kickstarter: risks in backing game dev campaigns are great - shawndumas
http://penny-arcade.com/report/editorial-article/the-ugly-side-of-kickstarter-why-the-risks-in-backing-gaming-campaigns-are-
======
angersock
Pretty awesome FUD here. Ben (the author) was a hack when he wrote game
articles on Ars Technica--glad to see he hasn't given up on the muckraking.

EDIT:

To elaborate, he makes one good point--you need a good pitch to expect funding
on kickstarter. The bulk of his argument, though, seems to stem on a
conversation about how there is no way you can make a game for less than X,
where X is some arbitrarily impossible-to-obtain value for indies. This is
mealy-mouthed repetition of the same garbage that publishers want devs to
believe.

